# Massey Ferguson Backhoe wont move forward/reverse



## frankd (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm pretty good when it comes to cars/motorcycles but dont know anything about tractors/backhoes. I'm looking to buy a loader/backhoe that I found on Cragslist. I know it's a MF but I dont know the model. It's definately not a tractor. It's a big machine. It starts up great, no leaks, the paint looks original and appears to be in good condition. The owner didnt know much about it but thinks its from the 70's. The loader and backhoe operate fine but when you try to move forward or reverse, it doesnt move. It will rock a little like it wants to move and you can hear the motor straining a little but it wont move. The owner says he thinks it's "just air in the lines". Is that possible? My guess is that any transmission work on this machine would cost well over $500 but again, I have no idea. Are there any common problems when the machine wont move like that? What's the best and worst case scenario and whats most common?
Sorry, I know I dont have much info but any guidance would be appreciated.
Thanks!!!


----------

